# Le chat mauve ou carte d'extension mémoire



## Superparati (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

En ces fêtes de fin d'année, je suis retourné au bercail, dans ma tanière au près de mes pommes chéries 

Parlons un peu de l'Apple _IIe_



Je le suis attelé à recoller une touche du clavier. Je devais le faire depuis l'adoption de la bête.
Suivi d'un petit coup de nettoyage général.

J'ai retrouvé dans un de mes tiroirs une carte d'extension mémoire pour passer à 128Ko 

Je cherche où la loger, puis je m'aperçois que la carte le chat mauve occupe un emplacement spécial puisque celle-ci occupe de port en longueur dont un compatible avec ma carte d'extension de mémoire.



Je me jette sur internet pour tenter de comprendre. Et effectivement, pour beaucoup de carte le chat mauve, celle-ci offrait déjà de la mémoire supplémentaire en plus de proposer une sortie VGA / peritel etc 
Cependant, je cherche à savoir si ma carte étend la mémoire du bestio ou pas ? 



J'ai appris qu'il y a eu un nombre incalculable de version de cette carte ^^.


----------



## claude72 (22 Décembre 2010)

Superparati a dit:


> Je cherche où la loger, puis je m'aperçois que la carte le chat mauve occupe un emplacement spécial puisque celle-ci occupe de port en longueur dont un compatible avec ma carte d'extension de mémoire.


Effectivement la Chat Mauve prend les deux connecteurs du slot n°3.

Et tu veux dire que ta carte se mettrait dans le 2e connecteur de l'emplacement n°3, celui qui est déjà occupé par la carte Chat Mauve ?
Ça ne m'étonnerait pas, car de mémoire ce 2e connecteur et/ou le slot n°3 ont un rôle particulier (séparément ou ensemble ???), et je me demande si justement ça ne serait pas en rapport avec le mode 80 colonnes... auquel cas, il est logique que ta carte 80 colonnes (c'est marqué dessus !) occupe ce même connecteur particulier que la Chat Mauve puisque les 2 apportent le mode 80 colonnes.





> Je me jette sur internet pour tenter de comprendre. Et effectivement, pour beaucoup de carte le chat mauve, celle-ci offrait déjà de la mémoire supplémentaire en plus de proposer une sortie VGA / peritel etc.


Oui, le IIe a à l'origine 64 Ko de RAM, et la carte Chat Mauve en ajoute 64 Ko de plus, ce qui fait 128 Ko.
Mais elle ajoute aussi le mode 80 colonnes, et la carte que tu présentes en photo est une carte 64 Ko + 80 colonnes... donc cette carte apporte en partie les mêmes extensions que la Chat Mauve et je doute que tu puisses ajouter 2 fois le mode 80 colonnes !!! donc il est probable que tu ne puisses pas utiliser ces 2 cartes ensemble.





> Cependant, je cherche à savoir si ma carte étend la mémoire du bestio ou pas ?
> J'ai appris qu'il y a eu un nombre incalculable de version de cette carte.


De mémoire (mais ça fait longtemps que je n'y ai pas touché, il me semble que ma Chat Mauve était beaucoup plus "remplie" : je n'ai pas souvenir de ce grand trou au milieu, et je trouve qu'il y a peu de composants sur la tienne !!!

Perso, dans mon IIe j'ai en plus une carte Legend 128 Ko qui porte ma RAM à 256 Ko... l'avantage principal, c'est qu'après avoir ajouté cette carte il est devenu possible de faire une copie de disquette en une seule fois, puisque la RAM dépasse la capacité de la disquette !!! alors qu'avant, comme je n'avais que 128 Ko de RAM (et en plus tout n'était pas libre) pour copier 140 Ko de données de disquette, il fallait faire la copie en 2 fois...

... donc tu devrais pouvoir faire un test simple : faire une copie d'une disquette, et compter le nombre de changements source/destination nécessaires : si tu as 128 Ko de RAM, il en faudra 2...
... mais si tu n'as que 64 Ko, alors il en faudra 3 (ou peut-être 4)


----------



## Superparati (22 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour tes explications .

Oui, le vide sur la carte n'est pas commun ^^d'autant plus qu'une fois celle-ci retirée, elle ne possède aucune piste qui entre en contact avec le 1e connecteur du slot 3 hormis la masse.

Je ferai un test de copie demain


----------

